# Consumer Debt Conference this Saturday



## Raging Bull (1 Oct 2019)

Folks just wanted to make you aware that this event is on Saturday in Westin Hotel Dublin


The Conference is a must for those on Tracker Mortgages in Financial difficulty, those who may have had a Receiver appointed illegally on them and those who have asserted EU law rights. The name of some of the speakers are attached.
The Conference first and foremost will teach you practical knowledge. The Information if used correctly and wisely will enable you to better advocate and assert your rights.

There is simply a lot of things out there that are either misunderstood are unknown to the average lay person. It will provide you a road map so you need to know what to look out for. There are plenty of avenues to stall a summary summons against you to ensure that you move it to a full plenary hearing. There are a large number of considerations to be looked at when reviewing the legal basis to charge interest rates.

In some cases, particularly with tracker mortgages there is no legal basis to charge interest at all due to poorly drafted contracts. The original clause may no longer be operable or there may have been a Product Change without consent. There is actual case law on this not known in the public domain. We will look to cover this at the conference.

There is also pre-contractual information requirements that have been systematically been breached by the banking community. This can be known as the Distance Marketing Regulations and what you may know as the "Cancellation of Contract".

Thousands of people Cancelled their contracts. They may have done so validly for the right reasons or not. See my earlier post about misconceptions. But what the Bank did was throw them in the bin. They think nothing will come of it. However, we need to change the attitude of the Judiciary if they do not look at this carefully the State will be liable for the tab. The taxpayer will not pick up the bill for a second bailout. 

In terms of the latter the point is very real. It does apply to Mortgage Contracts and loans for real estate funds. We will discuss the role of the courts in reviewing the contracts, their obligations and the liability of the State when the issue is not referred to the ECJ for adjudication and/or your rights are excessively difficult to enforce. 3 firms legal firms from Germany will be in attendance.

The German Solicitors had similar problems in Germany and have the same plan in order to ensure that you will actually get the full benefit of Consumer Protection law.

We will also discuss Insolvency which is a legal avenue getting excellent results for everyday people. If you are insolvent and go insolvent the debts you owe and can't afford can and are frequently written off.

The aim of the conference is to enable you to get A DEAL. It is your first step perhaps because you were scratching in the dark not knowing what you were doing. It provides you with knowledges and access to professional support so you are best enabled to get a deal.

All these options, and knowledge provided in one day for a fraction of the cost of less than an hours professional help.

This is a Paid event call Karl on 0868815710 for further details. 


Agenda

09.30 Registration 
10.00 Personal Insolvency with a focus on a PIA

11.15 Coffee & Tea Break

11.30 Receiverships and the appointment of Receivers
- When are Receivers appointed?
- When is a Receiver Appointment Valid?
- Receiver entitlement to charge fees
- Receiver Case Law


12.10 Unfair Terms in Consumer Contracts & Business loans
- Contra Proferentem
- Tracker clauses & the ECB Rate
- AIB's "Prevailing Market Rate"
- What is EBS's Variable Base Rate
- What is a Product Change?

13.00 Lunch Break

14.00 Cancellation of Contract  85/577/eec  (Lecture 1)


Speakers
(Firm Rotter Law Munich)

Klaus Rotter 
Bernd Jochem

- ECJ Case law 
- The Difference between 85/577/eec & the Distance Marketing Directive 2002/65/ec


15.00 Cancellation of Contract (Lecture 2)

Speakers

(Firm: JUEST+OPRECHT Partnerschaft mbB, Hamburg)

Dr Achim Tiffe

(Firm: Baum Reiter & Collegen, Dusseldorf )

Professor Julius Reiter
Dr Olaf Methner

- The Irish context
- Equivalence & Effectiveness & your Rights
- Questions of State Liability


16.00 Cancellation of Contracts Panel Q&A

16.30 Free Drinks Reception (Soft Drinks), you can speak to Panel


17.15 Close


----------



## admin (1 Oct 2019)

Hi bull

What Irish speakers willl be there?  For example , who will speak about PIAs and receiverships?

How much is the conference fee?


Brendan


----------



## Raging Bull (1 Oct 2019)

admin said:


> Hi bull
> 
> What Irish speakers willl be there?  For example , who will speak about PIAs and receiverships?
> 
> ...


A PIP and a Barrister. Its € 300


----------



## Raging Bull (1 Oct 2019)

I will put a link to the German Solicitors when i get back


----------



## Raging Bull (1 Oct 2019)

Here is a link to one of Speakers detailing whats it about

https://youtu.be/-ExHgFDRVd8


----------



## admin (1 Oct 2019)

Hi bull

Which Pip and which barrister?


----------



## Raging Bull (2 Oct 2019)

I am the PIP.


----------

